# I'm back to brunette...pics inside!



## momof2gr8kids (Dec 26, 2007)

I loved my blonde hair, but got tired of the money & time it was taking to keep up....so decided to go back to a color closer to my natural color.  Did it myself this weekend with filler and Ion color from Sally's.....what do you think? 

Blonde me (Before)






Back to brunette (After)


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 26, 2007)

I like the new color on you


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2007)

The brown really brings out your blue eyes and warms up your face.  I like it!!


----------



## *KT* (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_The brown really brings out your blue eyes and warms up your face.  I like it!!_

 
So true!  I was going to say the same thing.  =)  Nice job.


----------



## frocher (Dec 26, 2007)

You look great!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 26, 2007)

Perfect color!   Your face and eyes just really show up.  Your hair looks so shiny too.


----------



## nunu (Dec 26, 2007)

i prefer the brunette!!
good job!


----------

